# Transmisor FM marca Elettronika, modelo Mizar 500



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2015)

Amigos, del foro, tengo en mi  taller un transmisor de la marca y modelo señalados, el problema que tiene es, que  hay  un calentamiento excesivo, el conector de salida RF, es un DIN, calienta a tal punto que se torna intocable con 250 vatios, revise el bias de los modulos y estan identicos en ambos modulos, la tension de alimentacion esta en 47.4 VDc, tiene dos ventiladores de 24 voltios , de 8x8 cm., revise el filtro pasabajos y esta dentro de sus parametros,  quizas alguno de ustedes amigos, haya tenido una experiencia similar y pueda darme una idea de la posible falla, estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hola estimado amigo y conpañero Don moises calderon , entiendo que lo conector de salida si calienta demasiado a punto de no puder tocarlo o ? quien realmente calienta es todo lo pallet ?. Puedo mirar claramente dos transistores capazes de desahollar hasta  300 Wattios cada uno , asi ese equipo puede generar hasta 600Wattios en su salida. Mucho calientamento localizado mui presisamente  en lo conector de salida indica un malo contacto en la pinça del conector henbra , hay que revisar la limpieza del y la fuerça que esa hace sobre lo pino macho del conector del cable (creo sener un Celflex adecuado a andar en esas potenzias) de modo lograr un bueno contacto tanto mecanico y por consequenzia electrico. Haora un calientamento excessivo en los transistores indica un fuerte descasamento donde la potenzia desahollada de RF no es direccionada a la salida y si reflejada de vuelta a los puebres transistores finales que son obrigado a dissipar tudo en calor , una sugerencia es revisar lo conbinador de salida , que puedo mirar que es un tipo inpreso en una tarjeta de circuito inpreso mui prolijo a andar en RF (bachas pierdas).
!Fuerte abrazo , andamos conectados !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2015)

Amigo Daniel, gracias por  comentar, el calentamiento del conector se hace por contacto fisico al disipador, que es, quien se calienta demasiado, pero el tema es que si habria perdidas, no  aportaria la potencia en la salida, y los consumos se elevarian, es un equipo que desde su compra ha tenido problemas,  de esa naturaleza y lamentablemente el vendedor, no ha sabido ni ha tenido la voluntad de solucionarlo, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes colega Moises,el equipo presenta ese inconveniente desde su salida de fabrica,o se ha presentado recientemente? Como realizas las pruebas ,los estas conectando a una carga fantasma o a la antena ,por lo que se ve ,el equipo es de 500W,La unica explicacion a esta elevacion de temperatura,seria debida a la mala calidad del conector mencionado,es muy extraño, ya que tengo equipos funcionando con conectores hembra,Tipo N,marca amphenol y apenas entibian.

Pd,El flujo de aire a traves del dispador es bueno?


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bueno quizaz dos ventiladores de 8x8 no sea suficiente para lograr resfriar un equipo de tan envergadura , una dica es calcular lo rendimento final multiplicando la tensión de alimentación del paso final por lo consumo dese y conparar con la potenzia obtenida en lo Watimetro , donde rendimentos en torno de 70% sea normal. Otro punto quando la potenzia de salida es ayustada mas baja que lo de operación normal solamente por una excitación mas baja y no bajando la tensión de alimentación del paso final lo rendimento es prejudicado (peor) por trabajar en un punto fuera de lo proyecto original (desadaptación de inpedancias) , mejor hablando es preferivel bajar la potenzia de salida bajando la tensíón de alimentación del paso final do que sinplesmente bajando la excitación del driver de RF. o sea es mui possible que lo rendimento (potenzia de entrada versus de salida)  final aumente quando lo paso final trabaja cerca de la potenzia final possible de desahollo. Quizaz dobrar los  ventiladores o enplear ventiladores majores (12 X 12cm) ayude un poco esa situación indesejable (demasiado calientamento y por consequenzia menor vida util del equipo).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2015)

Amigo Daniel, segun el propietario, el calentamiento, es desde que lo instalaron,  cuando fui a ver el equipo en la planta de transmision, sospeche inicialmente del sistema irradiante, luego hice las pruebas con una carga Bird de 500 vatios, se presentaba el mismo problema, el tema es que el transmisor esta en etapa de garantia, pero el vendedor,  y a la vez   " ingeniero", que lo instalo, no mostro ningun interes en solucionarlo, encontré ademas cosas, que no deberían  presentarse en instalaciones, en la parte de audio hacia el tx, y las corregi, en vista de ello, y por recomendación de muchos broadcaster, que conocen mi trabajo, previa instalacion de un equipo de respaldo, el propietario, me encargo la verificacion de su equipo, sin interesarle, ya la  cuestion de la garantia, y en eso estoy, hace unos minutos, revises los sumadores, que no son el tipico Wilkinson, no encuentro nada anormal, instale si un ventilador de 12 x 12 Cm, y el calentamiento bajo considerablemente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bueno quanto a lo sumador mui enbuera no mirei el internamente (hay una blindagen arriba ) pero aun  creo si sener un tipico "Willkinson" pero con las lineas de 75Ohmios inpresas en una tarjeta de circuito inpreso mui prolija a andar en RF con alta potenzia (bajas pierdas).Aun altamente  recomendo si possible instalar dos ventiladores 12X12 cm .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2015)

El sumador es del tipo desfasado, tiene una carga de 50 Ohms en uno de los  brazos., lo curioso es, que al subir la potencia a 450 vatios, la temperatura se mantiene igual,saludos



Con las disculpas del caso,  respuesta para el  amigo el griego, el problema es desde que lo instalaron, según el dueño, noto que el flujo de aire a través de las aletas del dispador, es pobre,  lo que se, es que los ventiladores, no pueden estar pegados, directamente al disipador, debe haber un espacio, para que   fluya aire, pero en este caso, los dos ventiladores estan adosados al disipador, y como dije son de  24 voltios, y de 8 x 8 Cm, , lo estoy probando con una carga Bird, de 2500 vatios, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenas noches Mi Amigo Moises,Quizas entonces sea una falla de diseño del equipo,mal diseñado el sistema de enfriamiento.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2015)

Gracias  elgriego, esa es la unica razon, que tambien me queda; lamentable, es  que  la empresa no responde, ninguna consulta, temas a tomar en cuenta, cuando se adquiere algun equipo, el servicio postventa es muy importante, saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 25, 2015)

Buen dia colega,Es Muy cierto lo que decis,Pero en mi caso cuando un equipo no responde a mis espectativas,por mas que sea un formula uno,lo modifico a mi gusto y piaccere,con esa falla de diseño no va a volver ,podra tener otra, pero esa ya No.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2015)

Amigo y colega elgriego, es cierto, quisiera realizar las modificaciones, pero muchas veces el propietario, no lo acepta; en este caso, se tendrá que realizar la modificación en el  tema de ventilación, saludos amigo, y gracias siempre por tus respuestas, igual a Daniel Lopez y  todos los amigos del foro, que se toman su tiempo y dan sus aportes, un abrazo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2015)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo y colega elgriego, es cierto, quisiera realizar las modificaciones, pero muchas veces el propietario, no lo acepta; en este caso, se tendrá que realizar la modificación en el  tema de ventilación, saludos amigo, y gracias siempre por tus respuestas, igual a Daniel Lopez y  todos los amigos del foro, que se toman su tiempo y dan sus aportes, un abrazo.


Bueno en los casos donde lo proprietario del equipo no acepta las sugerencias tecnicas , lo mejor a hacer es devolver lo equipo y recomendar a ese proprietario que busque otro tecnico mas capacitado aun que entonses resolva lo problema de un otro modo que le guste ,a si mui inportant toda la responsabilidad por la integra del equipo es esclusiva del proprietario teimoso , jajajajajajajajajaj. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gust (May 12, 2015)

Saludos a los amigos del foro, desde Bogotá Colombia

El exceso de temperatura es típico en todos los equipos Mizar 500, e instalado varios y todos presentan el mismo fenómeno, se calienta en forma el conector DIN 7/16.

En un  termino de tres años los equipos han funcionado las 24 horas y no han fallado, funcionando en partes altas de cordillera es decir temperatura ambiente de 13 grados.

En climas cálidos con 30 grados, las casetas están equipadas con aire acondicionado, sin embargo se calientan.

Analizo que es un mal diseño del fabricante en su refrigeración, sin embargo el equipo sostiene su potencia y no presenta alarma por sobrecalentamiento.

Verificar su temperatura (Display) que no exceda la indicada en el manual del fabricante.

Cordialmente,

Gustavo Rincón


----------



## moises calderon (May 13, 2015)

Amigos, en cuanto al transmisor materia del comentario, instale en lugar de uno de los ventiladores de 8x8cm, uno de 12 x 12 cm; luego retire aprox. 4 mm  hacia dentro el disipador, lo que dejaba una ventana pequeña en la parte posterior del equipo y permitía que el aire caliente que estaba acumulado dentro del gabinete tenga oportunidad de evacuarse, luego de eso, la temperatura bajo considerablemente, y la potencia se podia subir hasta los limites permitidos, actualmente esta trabajando correctamente en su ubicacion, para el amigo gust, en algunos lugares por razones económicas y otras, no se instalan aire acondicionado y claro que ayudaria mucho, pero se presentan ocasiones y  hay que trabajar  con lo que tenemos o encontramos, saludos.


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 9, 2016)

a mi me esta dando este mismo problema el transmisor electronika pll-300 sube su temperatura pero no se alarma esta trabajando en la frecuencia 92.9Fm pero su armonica 2 que esta en los 278.00 se mezcla en la frecuencia 106.1*. ¿Q*uien ha logrado resolver el problema*? 
L*e puse fan 8x8x38 de 24v 1.1A logra refrescar mas tiempo pero a las 7 horas de encendido hace la bendita mezcla de armónicos....pregunto si el pre esta sobre excitado hará que sobre caliente el linear y por ende provoque los armónicos


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Segundo armonico ? No sera tercer armonico.  El armonico corresponde generalmente a una frecuencia que es multiplo de la fundamental ,par o impar +/- Los productos de intermodulacion de estas.  En todo caso si ,el mayor problema se produce en 278,7Mhz el problema se genera en el pll o en el mismo vco ,ya que el tercer armonico de 92,9 corresponde a esta fcia de 278,7 ,eso significa que en el vco ,posee algun problema de diseño en donde es mas fuerte el tercer armonico ,que la fundamental. Aun asi ,conque elementos de medicion arribaste a estas conclusiones. Y en el caso que el problema se origine ,debido a cuestiones de diseño  de el equipo ,sin un analizador de espectro ,considero ,dificil la solucion.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 9, 2016)

Amigo, indica usted que tiene armonicos en 278.7?, que nivel tiene?,  porque si ocurre eso, tiene problemas en su filtro pasabajos; si no esta dentro del periodo de garantía, destape la unidad, y revise los tornillos que ajustan las placas al disipador,en mi caso ocurrió, que estaban   flojos, saludos.
P.D.: coincido ademas en los comentarios de elgriego.


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 9, 2016)

el transmisor es de segunda, el problema lo encontre por que escuche en la frecuencia 106.1 una intermodulacion en las horas de mas solo que empiesa a amrterse la radio de la frecuencia 92.9 en las 106.1, la 92.9 es la que hago la referida situacion que me recomiendan. no tengo analizador de estectro ni vatimetro. lo que tengo es un amperimetro que deseo utilizar para ver si por el consumo se puede hacer algo por que el pre debe tener no mas de 2.5V para que saque 4W y el linear debe tener 47v y no mas de 7.8A para que la etapa final este sacando 250W... que me aconsejan... se puede dañar el circuito de salida y si solo con el analizador puedo solucionar el problema


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 9, 2016)

Amigo, ese transmisor tiene todas sus etapas en banda ancha, no tiene ajustes, tengo entendido, salvo que hayan cambiado algo,  manipulado el filtro; como esta realizando las pruebas, al aire?, con antena?, como esta su sistema irradiante o con carga fantasma, puede indicarnos eso,  enviar fotos, ,tiene  el manual?, saludos


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 9, 2016)

tengo el manual... la prueba la estoy haciendo al aire... hay unos condensadores variables que son los únicos que sean tocado el que va serca del pre y el que va en el va en lienear, el pre es (blf242) y el otro es es el(mrf151g)...no tengo vatimeto ni analizador de espectro, si comprara uno de ellos cual creen ustedes que seria mejor adquirir


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola nadir0,si estuviera dentro de sus posibilidades ,lo ideal seria que comprara una carga fantasma para vhf ,en ese rango de potencia con salida para mediciones ,y un analizador de espectro. Con eso ya no necesita watimetro ,ya que el analizador ,mide la potencia de la señal en Dbm.por supuesto ,la mide a travez de un acoplador atenuador ,fabricado para tal fin. Nunca se puede conectar este instrumentodirectamente a la salida de ningun transmisor, salvo en las salidas para mediciones ,que algunos equipos traen.

En el caso del equipo,habria que analizar el problema ,quizas ,el mismo se deba a una desadaptacion de impedancia ,entre la etapa excitadora y la etapa amp final.
Unas fotos detalladas serian de utilidad.
Pd El manual ,con el diagrama ,tambien es util.

Saludos.


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 9, 2016)

estoy adjunto fotos del pre y el linear en breve subo la hoja de calibracion



estos son los otros diagramas encontrados


----------



## miguelus (Abr 11, 2016)

Buenos días nadir0.

Por los esquemas que has publicado, se puede ver que el Transmisor no dispone, en su salida, de ningún tipo de Filtro Pasa Bajos. 

Ningún Transmisor, y menos de esa potencia, puede estar conectado a una Antena sin el mencionado FPB.

Es ABSOLUTAMENTE necesario que te hagas con un FPB de, por lo menos 5º orden, y lo conectes en la salida de tu Transmisor, sin este FPB no solucionarás tu problema.

El FPB lo puedes comprar, seguramente el fabricante del Transmisor te lo suministrará.

Lo puedes fabricar tu mismo, pero para esa potencia y sin disponer de Instrumentación puede ser algo complicado realizarlo correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Abr 11, 2016)

Buenos Dias. Coincido con el colega miguelus, ahora en estos diagramas ,no esta faltando la etapa de potencia,especificamente la que lleva el mrf 151g.

Saludos.


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 12, 2016)

luego publico la parte que mencionan... que problemas puede sufrir el equipo al estar en esas condiciones... se dañará alguna de las etapas... recuerden que esta calentando.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2016)

Amigo, el transmisor, tiene instrumentación o display  que visualice algunos parametros de funcionamiento?


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 12, 2016)

amigos. la información que presenta en pantalla es el reflejo que esta en cero(0) la potencia en 160 W y la frecuencia que esta en 92.9 fm... pero aun así con ese reflejo la etapa final esta calentando... aquí dejo la información pendiente


----------



## miguelus (Abr 12, 2016)

Buenas noches nadir0.

Que una etapa de potencia caliente es un hecho normal, ten en cuenta que las "Máquinas", al hacer un trabajo, no tienen un rendimiento del 100%, esa falta de rendimiento se transforma el calor.

Ese Amplificador de 160Vatios de salida , puede llegar a tener un rendimiento del 60% por lo que estará disipando unos 70Vatios en forma de calor (más o menos).

Si no dispone de un generoso Refrigerador la temperatura puede llegar a valores peligrosos para la integridad del Transistor de salida.

Al ser un equipo comercial es de suponer que el Refrigerador estará suficientemente dimensionado, si lo puedes tocar con la palma de la mano no te preocupes.

Por los esquemas que has publicado, se ve que necesitarás un FPB adicional.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 19, 2016)

A ver que estoy flipando... ¿¿¿en un equipo de 500 W no le adjuntan un filtro pasabajos???? Es que yo creo que todo viene de ahi, entiéndase, aunque el medidor diga que la ROE no existe (0 de reflejada) estamos mandando a una antena señales de frecuencia superior (fundamental x2,x3,x4) que no coinciden con la frecuencia de resonancia de la antena.

Me parece muy fuerte que en un equipo de 500 W no suministren un filtro pasabajos pero bueno.


----------



## nadir0 (Abr 19, 2016)

yo estoy sospechando que el pre esta sofre excitado que por eso sobre calienta la salida y proporciona armonicos que ajuste habria qie hacerle


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2016)

Amigo, Indique los valores que con esa potencia esta marcando en el display, considerando que no han sido manipulado sus ajustes, y si le es posible, suba fotos del equipo en mención, saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola amigo yo deconectaria la alimentación de la etapa final " la de potencia " y como instrumento basico utilizaría un medidor de campo, como los que utilizan los instaladores de tv por cable, " aclaro lo ideal es un analizador de espectro, pero como no todos tienen por ser caros, doy esa otra alternativa" bien con el medidor de campo y atenuadores o usando una sonda mediria la Fo del VCO y todas sus armónicas 2, 3 
En mi opinión la etapa de salida esta sobre excitada, pero bueno hay que tener cuidado con lo que se hace.
Al menos eso te puede dar un panorama que es lo que esta ingresando a la etapa final


----------

